# Lindsay Vonn „erzieht“ ihren Ski mit einem Vorschlaghammer - 1 Gif



## krawutz (22 Feb. 2016)

*Beim Abfahrtslauf am 19.2. entfernte sich ein Ski unerlaubt von ihrem zarten Füßchen und brachte sie so zu Fall.
Mit einem Hammer erinnerte sie den Ski an seine Pflichten und stellte den Clip ins Netz.
Ihre Skifirma „Head“ fand das nun wiederum überhaupt nicht lustig und bat Lindsay nachdrücklich, das Video zu entfernen.
Was sie dann auch kurze Zeit später tat.
Und das, obwohl sie dem Ski wohl nicht wirklich weh tun wollte.* 








*Kleine lustige Details am Rande :*

*Die unwirsche Skifirma nennt sich selbst „The Rebels Club“ und führt einen Totenkopf als Zeichen.

Lindsays Servicemann heißt Heinz Hämmerle. *


----------



## Max100 (22 Feb. 2016)

:thx: mich hat´s fast geschmissen...


----------



## Voyeurfriend (22 Feb. 2016)

Einfach eine coole Frau!


----------



## marcelb (22 Feb. 2016)

Danke auch für die Hintergrundgeschichte!


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Feb. 2016)

Bei uns nennt man das einen kleinen Hammer 

Ein Vorschlaghammer ist das gewiss nicht


----------



## krawutz (23 Feb. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlaghammer ist das gewiss nicht



Das war doch nur ein Vorschlag !


----------



## comatron (23 Feb. 2016)

Eine begnadete Rennläuferin, aber das mit dem Hammer hätte sie doch lieber dem Servicemann übertragen sollen.


----------

